# Bachmann trucks



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I bought some Bachman trucks and coupler without wheels. I started converting some of my old rolling stock to the newer coupler system. NOW some wheel sets don't work in the Bachmann frames very well. Does anyone know where I can get Bachmann wheel sets for N scale. I tried Hobbytown and they couldn't find anything from his suppliers.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

FVM makes wheel sets in different lengths, The chart I'm looking at states the .563 length works for Bachmann. They make both a narrow and wide wheel sets.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bachman wheel-sets*



Againtrains said:


> I bought some Bachman trucks and coupler without wheels. I started converting some of my old rolling stock to the newer coupler system. NOW some wheel sets don't work in the Bachmann frames very well. Does anyone know where I can get Bachmann wheel sets for N scale. I tried Hobbytown and they couldn't find anything from his suppliers.


Againtrains:

I have a small, plastic storage cabinet, drawer full of Bachman and other wheel-sets. They were replaced by better after-market wheel-sets from Fox valley and Intermountain. If you want you can send me a P.M. with an address. These wheels are not all Bachman, but a mixture of brands, but you can have some for the price of shipping if you want.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the offer, found some FVM and going to use them.


----------

